# ISO recipes for sushi take out sauces



## Jeekinz (Jan 12, 2009)

Whenever we order sushi we get an awesome sauce that comes with the tempura or shumai.  It's the color of soy sauce but it's thick and sweeter.  I thought maybe soy and terriyake reduced with sesame seeds?

The other is the orange dressing that comes with the salad and miso soup.  Anyone know how to make that?


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 12, 2009)

Okay - first off, what you're asking is NOT "sauce for sushi" (which is normally just soy sauce with you possibly adding some wasabi to it). 

What you're apparently asking for is the dipping sauce provided for tempura & dumplings. As well as the salad dressing (which has absolutely nothing to do with the Miso Soup).

While I like my dumpling/tempura dipping sauces spicy, & have never been served a "sweet" one at a Japanese restaurant, it's easy to duplicate at home. Normally the dipping sauces consist of little more than soy sauce, grated fresh ginger, & a dash of regular or hot sesame oil. If you want it sweeter, add a dash or two of sugar to taste; thicker/sweeter, add some Chinese Hoisin sauce.

In addition, if you have access to an Asian market, there are commercial "dumpling sauces" in both "regular" & "spicy" that are very very good. I always try to have a few bottles in my pantry to have on hand when I make dumplings/potstickers.

As far as the dressing that Japanese restaurants use on the usual "house salad", it's nothing more than a "Ginger Vinegarette", which is available in every major supermarket. Check out your local supermarket's salad dressing section - I'd be very surprised if they didn't have at least one brand of "Ginger" salad dressing. Around here, even WalMart carries it.  "Annie's" is a nice brand that I usually have in the fridge, but frankly I haven't found any brands of this type of dressing that weren't good.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 12, 2009)

Jeekz - you say the dipping sauce is thick?  Thinking here...the tempura dipping sauce we have is usually pretty thin.  Do you taste any sesame oil in it?  Do you taste any ginger in it?  Is it so thick that it doesn't drip off the tempura?  The "house sauce" a local sushi bar provides isn't simply just plain soy, but , it is rather thin.  Not that you asked, but, I would say the ingredients are soy, a bit of seasoned rice wine vinegar, sesame oil, brown sugar, water maybe or rice wine, and not sure what else, really.  

Also, the salad dressing is a ginger dressing.  I've got a great recipe at home...will send it to you - if you would be so kind as to PM me to remind me, I would appreciate it.  Homemade is so much better than store bought IMHO.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks KE.  Yeah, the tempura sauce is thickER than regular soy.  Not thick like syrup or anything, but a thickness like it was reduced a bit.  It is sweet and savory at the same time.  I can only see the sesame seeds in there, no trace of grated ginger.

The dressing they use, I believe, has orange and ginger in it.  It is very thick....ummm, pulpy even, with some liquid.  When you dress the salad, you get chunks of the pulp and the liquid seeps to the lettuce.

Breezy, I've been eating sushi for many years, I was just trying to familiarize readers so they knew exactly wat I was talking about.  This is _sushi take-out_, not a fancy sit down restaurant.


----------



## RobsanX (Jan 12, 2009)

Here's a recipe for the dark sauce:

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] Use a half cup of water and a half cup of soy sauce.[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]This                         is the base.

        Mix in one tablespoon of sugar and one tablespoon of                         vinegar (any kind, be creative -- you can even try lime         juice).

 [/FONT]       [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] Add                           one tablespoon of                           good sesame                           oil. If you           have fresh ginger at home, add some to taste.[/FONT]​


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 12, 2009)

RobsanX said:


> Here's a recipe for the dark sauce:
> 
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Use a half cup of water and a half cup of soy sauce.[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]This is the base.[/FONT]
> 
> ...


 
This won't be thicker though - would you reduce it a bit?

And Jeekinz - I don't think there is any orange in that dressing.  The pulp, per se, is the ginger that has been put through a food processor.  It is a bit pulpy, that is a good description!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 12, 2009)

I apologize Jeekinz if I sounded harsh - didn't mean to.

But around here, whether a sit-down Japanese restaurant or take-out, the sauces served with sushi, dumplings, tempura, etc., etc. are the same.  They're not different whether one is eating in or taking out.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 12, 2009)

BreezyCooking said:


> I apologize Jeekinz if I sounded harsh - didn't mean to.
> 
> But around here, whether a sit-down Japanese restaurant or take-out, the sauces served with sushi, dumplings, tempura, etc., etc. are the same. They're not different whether one is eating in or taking out.


 
LOL - I think Jeekinz was just referring to a "take out" place meaning not the higher end places, not a different sauce whether you eat in or take out.

I'm still curious about this sauce Jeekz.  Several places here do have different sauces for different dishes.  I've just never seen a thicker type sauce.  Now I'm on a search!


----------



## RobsanX (Jan 12, 2009)

The sugar and oil will make it thicker. He said it was not thick like syrup, but thicker than soy sauce.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 12, 2009)

RobsanX said:


> The sugar and oil will make it thicker. He said it was not thick like syrup, but thicker than soy sauce.


  got it!  Thanks!


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 12, 2009)

It has a "glazy" consistency....cough syrup.

Thank RobsanX, I'll give that a shot.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 12, 2009)

"glazey" IMHO translates to oil.  Did you read my PM?  Do a google for ponzu sauce...it may be close.  OMG - this one looks awesome!


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 12, 2009)

Seems there's as many ponzus as marinaras.

BUT!.....That most definately looks like the sauce!  The color even looks right....a bit amber.

Shoot!...I have to go out the next two nights, and I want to play in my kitchen.


----------



## Chef Munky (Feb 1, 2009)

You might like to try Tonkatsu Sauce,next time you have Sushi.It's even great on plain rice.My kids love dipping shrimp in it. Tonkatsu,you probably already know is deep fried pork cutlets,yummy! 



TONKATSU SAUCE 

This one is my own version,they can vary slightly.It has a spicy,tangy,sweet taste to it.Perfect for chops  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





1/2 cup of Worcestershire Sauce 

1/4 cup of Granulated Sugar 

1/2 cup of Soy Sauce 

1/2 cup of Ketchup 

1 Teaspoon of Prepared Mustard.or Mustard Powder 

1/4 Teaspoon Ground All Spice 

1/2 Teaspoon of Ground Ginger 

A dash of freshly ground pepper 


In a small bowl mix the Worcestershire Sauce Sugar ,Soy Sauce,Ketchup,Mustard.Whisk it well 

Add  All Spice,Ginger and the Pepper,whisk it well 

Cover the bowl and let sit for a few hours.Serve it room temperature. 

Makes a little over 1 cup of sauce. 


Keep left overs refrigerated for up to a week.If you have any.


Enjoy! 

Munky.


----------

